#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Melhor Antena para rádio AM

## abcd

Boa tarde galera...

Não sei se é local certo para postar essa pergunta... Mas vamos lá... A alguns dias venho buscando um local para comprar uma antena AM, pois irei comprar um Micro System que possuí rádio AM e FM. No caso da antena FM jà encontrei e comprei. Mas a antena AM está muito difícil de encontrar.
Na realidade o que está difícil de encontrar é uma antena Externa para rário AM. Pois internas já encontrei várias, e eu mesmo tenho uma de plástico do tipo Loop. Mas sinceramente para minha região ela é péssima.

Pesquisando verifiquei que Am funciona :
*Ondas Médias - 525 kHz–1,705 kHz, possuindo médio alcance.

*_Já realizei pesquisas sobre antenas Ondas Médias e cheguei a encontrar algumas, mas todas caseiras, feitas por rádio amadores e com preços muito elevados.

Verificando em alguns sites, vejo que a uns 80KM da minha casa tenho em torno de umas 15 rádios AM, além do mais, lembro que meu pai tinha um rádio AM a pilha, e que a noite pegava diversas rádios... Rádios que estavam a Mais de 500 KM de distância.

Diante da minha falta de conhecimento e da falta de informação, comparado com antenas Wireless. Gostaria de saber de vocês, alguém indica-se onde comprar uma antena AM externa. Pois não tenho conhecimento se antenas nessa frequência possuem ganho em DBI. Na realidade eu não sei o que levar em consideração na hora da compra de uma antena AM.

Entende, qual o tipo de antena comprar? Qual irá fazer eu captar rádios mais distantes?

Diante dessa da minha falta de conhecimento, pensei em criar uma antena AM, encontrei vídeos mostrando a criar uma antena de Loop. Eu só não gostei muito delas pois são direcionais. É possível criar uma antena "Omni" para rádio AM ?? em algunas comentários, pessoas diziam que era apenas colocar um fio de arame grande que pegaria?

Se alguém puder ajudar... ATT HJ_

----------


## douglasesmeriz

abcd, realmente você não vai encontrar muita antenas industrializadas para a TOP BAND (assim chamada pelos radioamadores) mas construir uma é relativamente fácil, já que são usados muito poucos componentes, basicamente fios de cobre e isoladores. Segue um exemplo, mas você pode achar muitos outros na rede.



Abraço e bons DX's.

73'

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Os rádios mais modernos, na realidade desde os anos 60 para portáteis possuem antena interna de ferrite e nos anos 70 começaram a vir em rádios do tipo cabeceira. Os rádios antigos, usávamos um fio flexível(0,75 mm²) áté acima do telhado e com uns 5 metros de cada lado com isoladores nas pontas, o mesmo vale para ondas curtas(1800 Mhz a 22 Mhz). As AM têm data marcada para descontinuação dos serviços, não sei dizer para ondas curtas, ou seja em breve na amazonia, continente africano, e muitas residências ou vilas isoladas ficarão sem acesso a notícias locais.

----------


## 1929

Primeira coisa que voce vai ter que cuidar. O micro-system tem saida para antena externa? Os mais modernos não incorporam esta saída.

FM trabalha entre 80mhz e 108mhz. Então é prático uma antena construida com tubos de alumínio , uma antena Yagi semelhante a de TV, mas com as varetas cortadas para a citada frequencia. 
AM em ondas médias não existe antena industrializada para recepção.
Mas é muito fácil fazer uma. Inicialmente procure por cordoalha. Tem uma cordoalha de cobre que tem cerca de 1 a 2 mm de diametro.
Porque a cordoalha é melhor do que fio sólido? o caminho percorrigo pela onda eletromagnética só ocorre na superficie do fio. Então usar uma cordoalha que é trançada com inúmeros fios só faz aumentar a superfície de captação.

Que comprimento usar?
tem uma formula básica. 150/frequencia . Como 150 seria a metada da velocidade da luz, e isso na prática não existe fisicamente pois há perdas, então use 142,5/frequencia.
Considerando uma frequencia média de 1000 Khz voce teria 142,5/1000= 142 metros . Este é o comprimento da meia-onda. Como uma antena é composta de lado positivo e lado negativo, fica metade para cada lado. 71m +71metros. 
Impraticável, né?
Felizmente para recepção estes cálculos não precisam ser exatos. Se fosse para transmissão daí sim precisa cortar do tamanha mais correto para não aumentar a ROE que é a reflexão do sinal que não sai casadinho pela antena. 
Com uma ROE alta vai sobrecarregar o Tanque Final de saida do transmissor e queima.
Mas recepção não tem isso. Então não esquenta muito com tamanhos exatos.

Felizmente há uma saída honrosa... a chamada antena 14Porcento.
O que é isso. É uma antena cortada no tamanho de 1/4 de onda que no exemplo é a metade da meia onda ou aproximadamente 35metros. Já melhorou né?
Estica este fio com isoladores nas pontas.
E mede 14% a partir de uma das pontas. 4,90 metros. 
Neste ponto você solda outro fio e desce até o seu receptor de AM. Também de cordoalha de cobre.
Tudo isso se quiser fazer dentro das medidas. Mas como disse, recepção não é crítica e você pode diminuir estas medidas mantendo a proporção dos 14%.
Tem mais rendimento se cuidar de usar cordoalha do que fazer nas medidas e colocar fio comum.
Antigamente tinha o serviço de radio-escuta. A Anatel na época Dentel, até dava um indicativo gratuitamente. Este indicativo era o chamado ZY- Nem sei se existe mais isso.
Agora, se voce quer mesmo se dedicar a sintonizar estações comerciais distantes procure por rádios antigos como o Hammarlund ou Hallicrafters. Tem modelos que dá até para escutar estações de radioamador em ondas curtas. E principalmente em SSB. Acho que com um MicroSystem voce não vai muito longe pois eles não são projetados para alta sensibilidade de recepção.
O dia que voce ver a diferença entre sintonizar uma estação em AM e outra em SSB voce vai ver que em SSB não tem ruido de fundo, ruido de estática. E um som limpinho, só com uma caracteristica de parecer com um som de lata. A transmissão em SSB é de 1khz. Isso elimina os ruidos.

Desculpe o texto extenso.

----------


## leandrovaranda

Rádio de onde quer pegar? Outros países? 
Estou no Triangulo Mineiro e no carro, com antena integrada no para-brisa consigo pegar uma AM de Londrina (Paraná) sem ruídos (mas só a noite). Se quiser ouvir rádios distantes tem alguns rádios antigos que ouvem SW(ondas curtas), dá até para ouvir a transmissão ao vivo do papa. Mas depende muito de você não ter interferências, uma simples luz fria pode atrapalhar. Para ter estabilidade é bom ter antena grande mesmo. @*1929* SSB já não entra na faixa da rádio do cidadão (vulgo px)? Só curiosidade, já que, pelo que li, a escuta é livre e o indicativo é só para quem tem equipamento capaz de emitir sinal.
Me interesso muito por essa área, mas nunca tive equipamentos.

----------


## 1929

> Rádio de onde quer pegar? Outros países? 
> Estou no Triangulo Mineiro e no carro, com antena integrada no para-brisa consigo pegar uma AM de Londrina (Paraná) sem ruídos (mas só a noite). Se quiser ouvir rádios distantes tem alguns rádios antigos que ouvem SW(ondas curtas), dá até para ouvir a transmissão ao vivo do papa. Mas depende muito de você não ter interferências, uma simples luz fria pode atrapalhar. Para ter estabilidade é bom ter antena grande mesmo. @*1929* SSB já não entra na faixa da rádio do cidadão (vulgo px)? Só curiosidade, já que, pelo que li, a escuta é livre e o indicativo é só para quem tem equipamento capaz de emitir sinal.
> Me interesso muito por essa área, mas nunca tive equipamentos.


SSB é uma forma de modulação onde a emissão é "capada" vamos dizer assim. Em AM a largura de banda é de 8 khz
Em SSB é de 1khz . Em telegrafia idem.
Todos os rádios que tem ondas curtas e tem o que se chama de oscilador de batimento, tem capacidade de escutar em SSB . Em SSB em alta e baixa. Nos PX também se usava muito isso LSB ou USB.
Todos os transceptores mais modernos de radioamador em ondas curtas tem SSB em todas as faixas para tanto transmitir com escutar. Já os rádios que citei tendo o batimento dá para escutar as conversas de radiomadores pelo mundo afora.

O PX é uma das faixas de ondas curtas em 27mhz. O chamado 11 metros. O indicativo começa com PX
Existe indicativo para quem quer transmitir como radioamador, daí é PY ou PU.

ZY que era o indicativo para quem queria ser só radioescuta. Esse acho que nem existe mais.
Antigamente um radio-escuta ao sintonizar uma estação distante , enviava para a emissora um cartão com as características da recepção, pois estes receptores tinham até um medidor de nível de sinal. E as emissoras retribuiam com alguma lembrança da emissora, como uma flâmula, ou outro presentinho.
E os radio-escuta tinham prazer em colecionar estes brindes de estações remotas.

Mas isso era antes da era cibernética. Não sei se ainda existe.

----------


## rubem

Eu prefiro antena ativa. Tem muito ruído hoje em AM (Aqui com antena comum de carro não pega nada, de noite fora da area urbana, que no interior são 4 quarteirões, aparecem algumas de outros paises), o negocio é filtrar ruído e amplificar sinal.

Pra pegar a CBN de Cuiaba, Palmas ou Goiania, em torno de 800Km cada, pra lados diferentes, tentei dipolo de 1/4, pegava coisa da europa, africa, argentina, mas não do brasil (E isso são 70m de fio!), tentei loop comum, e então tentei essa maravilha:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DEGEN-DE-...-/260882029175
Não é muito diretiva, digo, posso virar bastante que o sinal só varia mas não deixa de pegar. Isso que comparo com antena 1/4! Tanto num minisystem Toshiba como em Motoradio classico pega as mesmas coisas, faz muito mais efeito que dipolo de 70m.

Mas pense seriamente num receptor muito bom, tem uns Tecsun e Degen compactos. Eu prefiro Degen, tanto antenna como radio, tenho um DE17 "antigo" (Estava R$ 90 no brasil, hoje está o dobro provavelmente), e sem antena decente ele pega muita coisa, infelizmente o bicho é burro e quando pluga essa antena (Da propria Degen, mas com 10 anos de diferença) não sai som, aí tem que adaptar, mas pega maravilhas. Aqui pega mais SW, muitas radios tipo Nacional da Amazonia ou de Brasilia já migraram pra SW, não dá mais pra MW em distancia grande. Sem chance da Nacional da Amazon ir de Manaus ao Amapa e chegar como nitidez num Motoradio 19 faixas em MW, em SW ainda dá.

"Fio esticado" vira monopolo simples, tem tamanho certo (1/4 ou 1/8 de onda) pra ter melhor rendimento, se acertar o tamanho pra frequencia exata desejada (Erro de centimetros muda varios KHz) vai ter 2dBi, nas frequencias fora do ponto exato vai ter ganho negativo (Mas ainda será melhor que a telescopica original do radio), como AM precisaria um monopolo ou dipolo gigante (30 a 80m de fio esticado) o jeito é usar antena ativa ou receptor de sensibilidade muito boa (1mV/m em MW). Se é pra gastar eu prefiro um radio compacto, tipo um Degen pequeno da vida, neles sim qualquer fio vira uma boa antena (Mas tem que ver se o sinal chega mesmo aí, aqui CBN de capital nenhuma chega, varias outras radios sim mas CBN não, provavelmente usam potencia baixa, desanimei com isso, só pegam radios péssimas por aqui, audio limpo mas conteúdo péssimo.

Pra carro deve existir antena ativa também, já ví mas não lembro de nenhuma.
Pra usar em casa o negocio é essas a pilha mesmo, porque fonte gera ruído demais, trabalhando com sinal tão baixo não dá pra ter ruído nenhum de fonte, pilha é garantida (Eu uso umas Multilaser de R$ 5, se carregar direito (baixa corrente, nada de carregador rapido) dura anos, as minhas tem 2 anos e duram uns 2 meses na antena se esquecer ligado.

Dá uma olhada nos precinhos de um bom receptor:
http://www.amantesdoradio.com.br/loja_on-line.htm
Imagina se tem condições de um minisystem de R$ 300 (Custo de mecanismo de cd, alto-falante, fonte, essas coisas maiores) ter uma etapa de RF caprichada como a desses radinhos.

----------


## 1929

Beleza Rubem, não conhecia este site.

Me fez retornar aos tempos de PY.
o que me diz desta marca Tecsum e deste modelo. http://www.amantesdoradio.com.br/imgloja/pl210_2.jpg

SErá que os antigos de mesa não tinham mais sensibilidade para DX? Só que um usado desses não é facil encontrar por bons preços. E tem ainda a questão de manutenção. A geração que trabalhava com válvulas já se foi....

----------


## abcd

> abcd, realmente você não vai encontrar muita antenas industrializadas para a TOP BAND (assim chamada pelos radioamadores) mas construir uma é relativamente fácil, já que são usados muito poucos componentes, basicamente fios de cobre e isoladores. Segue um exemplo, mas você pode achar muitos outros na rede.
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço e bons DX's.
> 
> 73'



Boa noite @*douglasesmeriz* , realmente depois de pesquisar o termo que você passou, apareceram novos site e modelos de antenas:


http://topbandhams.com/index.php?opt...page&Itemid=28

Mas tenho uma dúvida, TOP BAND está diretamente relacionado AM? pois vejo a utilização desse termo em outras frequências...

A antena que passou achei interessante, mas para minha realidade talvez não seja adequada, por conta do tamanho...

ATT AB

----------


## abcd

> Os rádios mais modernos, na realidade desde os anos 60 para portáteis possuem antena interna de ferrite e nos anos 70 começaram a vir em rádios do tipo cabeceira. Os rádios antigos, usávamos um fio flexível(0,75 mm²) áté acima do telhado e com uns 5 metros de cada lado com isoladores nas pontas, o mesmo vale para ondas curtas(1800 Mhz a 22 Mhz). As AM têm data marcada para descontinuação dos serviços, não sei dizer para ondas curtas, ou seja em breve na amazonia, continente africano, e muitas residências ou vilas isoladas ficarão sem acesso a notícias locais.



Boa noite @*Nilton Nakao* , andei lendo essa notícia:

http://oglobo.globo.com/sociedade/te...o-ano-11858417


Pelo informado, vai ser muito melhor passar para FM...

Mas você e um vendedor me deixaram com uma dúvida, em relação a ondas curtas... Pois um vendedor falou que a antena dele pegava Ondas curtas AM???




> possuí alguma antena AM , sim se for ouvir ondas curtas AM


http://www.sarmento.eng.br/Radio_Ondas_curtas.htm

Minha dúvida em relação a você, é: Existem emissoras de rádio aqui no Brasil que funcionam em OC???
Editei, após pesquisar encontrei essa lista:
http://www.radios.com.br/rela_ot1.htm

Mas em relação ao vendedor... AM ondas Curtas???

Editado novamente, encontrei a resposta aqui:
http://www.mundodaradio.com/artigos/o_que_e_a_ssb.html




> Antes de mais, convém contextualizar o tema: consideremos uma emissão de radiodifusão em "AM" (modulação de amplitude). Tanto faz ser em Onda Média, em Onda Curta ou Onda Longa, já que os princípios subjacentes ao seu funcionamento não dependem da frequência de emissão. Para que o emissor coloque sinal no éter, é preciso que a respectiva antena irradie uma onda sinusoidal com a frequência a ser transmitida. É o que designamos por *portadora*. Não obstante, a partir do momento em que a portadora está ligada, o nosso receptor vai captar apenas silêncio. Para que a informação útil (vozes dos locutores, música, etc.) seja transmitida , será necessário* modular* o sinal em *amplitude* em torno da portadora. Isto é, a "altura" da onda (a*amplitude*) varia conforme os sons transmitidos. Se um animador pronuncia a letra "A", a onda terá uma determinada forma. Quando o mesmo animador diz "B", a onda terá uma forma diferente.


ATT AB

----------


## 1929

É o seguinte.

AM é uma forma de modulação da portadora. Modula em amplitude.
FM modula em frequencia.
As emissoras comerciais que operam em AM podem tanto estar na faixa chamada de ondas médias ou em faixa de ondas curtas. 
Em Fm só vai achar entre 88 e 108 mhz que é a faixa comercial.
Eu tenho um rádio transceptor Yaesu que tem também modulação FM mas nunca vi ninguém utilizar no radioamadorismo FM na faixa de ondas curtas.

Você precisa definir o que quer sintonizar para escolher o receptor ideal.
Se é só rádios comerciais da região seja em AM ou FM qualquer rádio bonzinho vai atender.
Se for para sintonizar estações distantes, daí vai com aqueles que o Rubem citou.
Se quiser ampliar o leque de opções e escutar ou "corujar" os papos dos radioamadores vai com aqueles primeiros da lista no site pois tem opção para SSB em todas as faixas. E ainda por cima tem sintonia direta deste as ondas médias até o final da faixa de ondas curtas . Os rádios comuns você vai ter que trocar de faixa e não vai escutar as faixas de radioamador.
é só definir o objetivo e mandar ver.

----------


## abcd

> 1º - Primeira coisa que voce vai ter que cuidar. O micro-system tem saida para antena externa? 
> 
> 2º - AM em ondas médias não existe antena industrializada para recepção.
> 
> 
> 3º - Mas é muito fácil fazer uma. Inicialmente procure por cordoalha. Tem uma cordoalha de cobre que tem cerca de 1 a 2 mm de diametro.
> 
> 
> 4º - Que comprimento usar?
> ...



Boa noite @*1929* , 

Sinceramente eu que irei pedir desculpa, pois o seu comentário foi interessante, e acabou surgindo algumas dúvidas... se você puder responder algumas delas... irá ajudar e muito...


1º - esse é um ponto que estou tendo cuidado para comprar, pois é para presente, a pessoa deseja tanto Am quanto FM... E vou te falar que é difícil encontrar um Micro System com AM que esteja em um preço de R$300,00 e R$500,00 . Estou sempre verificando se possuem entrada para antena externa, o grande problema, que alguns possuem umas entradas estranhas: Você saberia me dizer que entradas AM e FM são essas desse aparelho abaixo:

Anexo 54394

O link dele é este: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEAC-MC-DX50...item2a38560e3e

É pena que a versão que quero chama X60i, não é a mesma da de cima... mas acredito que tenha a mesma conexão:

http://www.walmart.com.br/produto/El...-com-subwoofer


Se vocês conhecerem algum Micro System que tenha entrada para antena externa... e que esteja em um preço de R$300 a R$500,00, eu aceito a dica...


2 - Você disse que não existe antenas industrializadas... com muito custo encontrei algumas antenas externas.. Pois internas existem várias. O grande problema é o preço:

Tanto Pixel quanto Terk possuejm antenas do tipo, veja essa lista:

http://www.solidsignal.com/outdoor-radio-antenna-th.asp

O grande problema é que alem do preço, algumas delas precisam de divisor, pois são AM e FM Na mesma... A pixel vende esse kit com dividor, mas pagar mais de R$400,00, apenas para ouvir AM, acho um pouco caro, pelo fato de ser um presente.

Além do mais tem esse site que também vende antenas:
http://www.amantesdoradio.com.br/loj...htm#acessorios


Eu estava pensando em comprar está, mas pelo seu comentário, vale mais apena fazer minha própria antena:
http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/tecsun...684922804.html


3º - Para fazer minha antena, você indicou cordoalha, 1mm e 2mm, por quais motivos? se a espessura(mm) for maior é melhor??
http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/cordoalha-em-cobre

Outra questão que levanto, elas devem ter uma Capa de plástico ou não?? como pode-se ver no link acima, ela não possuí. Tem muitos FiO de cobre esmaltado isso é bom? (são fios)


4º - O comprimento você diz 4,9m, então a opção mais acima disso, seria 35m?? pois minha casa tem 14m e eu tenho espaço maior para atrás de 30 metros... Mas consigo obter um espaço maior... O grande problema que vejo é o fato de ter alguns fios de energia que passam a uns 1,5 metros de distância... Não sei dizer se pode causar interferência...

Além disso fiz um desenho da antena, como sei que são 2 fios, penso eu que tenha que ser 2 de 4,9m ... ou é apenas 1??? 

No caso de ser 2 fios existe alguma exigência, por exemplo, a distância entre eles, um fica no lado aposto ao outro??? COmo que é este caso?

Anexo 54395

Eu fiz um esquema da minha casa e da antena...

5º - Minha intensão era dar apenas um micro System de presente com as antenas externas... Mas agora fiquei curioso a respeito do que estamos discutindo no tópico. E pretendo comprar um rádio "mais completo" para tentar captar alguns sinais... Vi alguns rádios tecsun entre outros... No mercado chinês que possui alguns baratos:

http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/-/1932...otionVersion=1


Obrigado pela Atenção até mais...

ATT AB

----------


## abcd

> É o seguinte.
> 
> AM é uma forma de modulação da portadora. Modula em amplitude.
> FM modula em frequencia.



Boa noite @*1929* , eu dei uma pesquisada antes e havia encontrado a minha dúvida... Sobre AM aqui:

http://www.mundodaradio.com/artigos/o_que_e_a_ssb.html


Mas muito boa a sua dica, acho interessante esse tema "radioamadorismo"...

ATT AB

----------


## abcd

> Rádio de onde quer pegar? Outros países? 
> Estou no Triangulo Mineiro e no carro, com antena integrada no para-brisa consigo pegar uma AM de Londrina (Paraná) sem ruídos (mas só a noite). Se quiser ouvir rádios distantes tem alguns rádios antigos que ouvem SW(ondas curtas), dá até para ouvir a transmissão ao vivo do papa. Mas depende muito de você não ter interferências, uma simples luz fria pode atrapalhar. Para ter estabilidade é bom ter antena grande mesmo. @*1929* SSB já não entra na faixa da rádio do cidadão (vulgo px)? Só curiosidade, já que, pelo que li, a escuta é livre e o indicativo é só para quem tem equipamento capaz de emitir sinal.
> Me interesso muito por essa área, mas nunca tive equipamentos.



Boa noite @*leandrovaranda* , Como já citei em outra resposta, é apenas para presente. è bem básiCo... Ontem mesmo peguei uma antena pequena (loop) de plástico... Vi que ela é composta de um fio fino prateado... No qual vai e volta na antena e para o micro system que tenho em casa... Fazendo teste a noite, essa antena pegou umas 30 a 40 rádios, mas apenas umas 5 estavam com sinal (mais ou menos)... daí quando colocava para fora da minha casa, melhorava e muito o sinal... mas ainda continUava péssimo...

Valeu pela dica... 
ATT AB

----------


## rubem

O tipo de conector da antena só atrapalha se você não conseguir troca-lo.

Conector tipo F, igual/similar de TV ou parabolica (Banca C ou KU) geralmente se usa onde precisa um cabo longo até a antena, você usa um cabo coaxil de 75 ohms de 10 ou 20m até a antena e a perda é pequena. Antena que acompanhava 3 em 1, micro-system ou "aparelho de som" geralmente eram as fitas em T, desse tipo: http://www.mundodaradio.com/artigos/fm/antena_t.jpg Nessas o cabo é curto, a antena está logo alí, não é vantajoso no mundo ruidoso de hoje usar cabo desse tipo em antena distante, precisa antena blindada.
E antena em conector P1 ou P2 (De fone de ouvido) é pros aparelhos que usam o fone de ouvido como antena, geralmente aparelhos compactos, realmente fica escroto um conector F num radinho de mesa de 1 palmo de tamanho.

Quanto a sensibilidade de radios classicos, seja Motoradio classico, de 6 ou 9 faixas, a sensibilidade é bem pior que esses receptores modernos (Degen, Tecsun), um Transoceanic transistorizado, tipo o 7000, classico da primeira geração do transistor, também não é grandes coisas hoje. Os capelinhas dos anos 60 são péssimos hoje (Tenho um, Semp), foram bons no seu tempo porque o ruído era menor, precisava um sensibilidade razoavel e uma boa seletividade porque tinha emissora do mundo todo pegando, hoje tem muito ruído com nivel maior ou similar que essas radios do mundo todo, algumas delas ainda estão lá, mas precisa filtrar ruído pra ter audio bom, isso nenhum radio classico consegue (Não tão bem como qualquer Degen recente).


Quando a AM e OC, a maioria das radios brasileiras está migrando pra OC, varios países não tem mais AM usavel (600-1600KHz, não falo da forma de modulação). Por conta da confusão prefiso usar SW e MW, short wave e medium wave, porque AM é forma de modulação, o termo em pt-br seria OM, ondas medias.
SW (Ou OC, talvez "ondas tropicais" nalgumas faixas de radio velhos) tem varias faixas, não é uma faixa contínua de digamos 2 a 18MHz, você verá receptores com SW1, SW2, SW3, até SW7, por mais confuso que pareça esses são melhores, porque permite ajuste mais fino se não for digital. Os que tem apenas 1 faixa de SW tem problema de seletividade, você mal pensa em encostar no dial e ele já descintoniza a radio.
Radio comercial é feita pra receptor comercial, então não se preocupa com modulação ou banda usada, optando por receptor comercial você terá duzias de radios pra ouvir. 
Antigamente muita radio tinha mania tosca de operar digamos da 8 as 10h e 7750KHz, das 12-14h em 5720KHz, das 18-21h em 9120KHz, eram programações picadas em frequencias picadas, quem gosta de radio decerto adorava isso, se obrigado a sintonizar radio em horario específico, tipo decerto faziam pra ouvir o Reporter Esso e depois da novela da radio Nacional do Rio...
Mas hoje tá cheio de radio que migrou inteiramente pra SW (OC), especialmente as de maior potencia, porque é em sinal distante que fica bem nítido o ruído em MW, você só pega radio proxima ou muuuuuuuuuito potente em MW, enquanto em SW você pega coisa mais distante que usa potencia menor.

SW também tem a vantagem de precisar antena menor, então um loop tunado (Antena boa é antena com sintonia) em SW pode ser menor que em MW, e se forem do mesmo tamanho o ganho em SW será maior que em MW.

"Top band" é o apelido da banda dos 160m, uma faixa pra radio-amadores (Acima de 60 anos, com 20h livres por dia, com dinheiro e espaço em casa). A faixa dos 11m ganhou apelido de "Faixa do cidadão"... apelidos populares pegam. Antena "Top Band" é a apta a pegar sinal de 160m, que é até menor que MW, ou seja, pra radio comercial AM de 800KHz você precisaria de antena ainda maior que as Top Band!

Se você não quer muito AM, esqueça dela, é minha recomendação: Experimente SW. Radio Canada internacional, china brasil, nacional, globo, ih, tem muita radio grande operando em sw. Só as locais/regionais que ficam em MW, e não sei se é por muito tempo.

Eu não dava bola pro ruído em AM até ver a Nacional de Brasilia e a Nacional da Amazonia migrando pra SW. Elas tem um alcance gigante no interior, mudar assim de banda precisa motivação muito boa, aí que fui testar a recepção com radio comum sem antena ví que não tinha nada em AM, só ruído (E a 20 anos quando comecei a trabalhar com eletronica qualquer radio pegava no mínimo meia duzia de radios AM sem nem ter antena decente, hoje eles mesmo com antena decente não pegam essa meia duzia. E estou longe de tudo, radio "proxima" que digo é Manaus, São Paulo, Goiania, Brasilia, Porto-Alegre, nunca tive radio proxima tipo menos de 500Km. A 20 anos pegava radio de Porto Alegre e de Manaus, a 10 anos elas não pegavam mais, hoje migraram pra SW e pegam denovo).

Lembra que radio-amadorismo e radios comerciais são meio diferentes, um está salvando o outro ultimamente, mas pra escutar radio comercial tem muito receptor comercial barato. Tá... não é barato R$ 300, mas comparado a um transceptor Kenwood ou Yaesu de R$ 1500 fica barato.

Ah, radios classicos pra operar bem em AM precisam aterramento, a carcaça tem que ir pro terra e a antena é um monopolo esticado. Hoje os receptores digitalizados usam outro sistema, pré-amplificam tudo depois filtram e amplificam, e então fazem a discriminação do sinal. Dá pra fazer um amplificador na antena pra usar num radio classico, mas geralmente o jeito facil é fazer um amplificador de banda estreita, com ajuste de frequencia (Com sintonia na antena, por isso tuned loop ou tuned dipole).

----------


## 1929

> Boa noite @*1929* , eu dei uma pesquisada antes e havia encontrado a minha dúvida... Sobre AM aqui:
> 
> http://www.mundodaradio.com/artigos/o_que_e_a_ssb.html
> 
> Mas muito boa a sua dica, acho interessante esse tema "radioamadorismo"...
> 
> ATT AB


Ai neste resumo tem tudo que precisa para entender um pouco mais sobre modulação
Quanto a antena externa, seja para AM ( que está ficando escasso) como para SW ou ondas curtas, não esquenta muito não. Se o rádio tiver sensibilidade, e os novos modelos devem ser bons nisso, basta um fio conectado na saida para antena externa.
Eu citei a cordoalha de cobre porque o cobre é o melhor para a condutividade. E cordoalha porque a radiação eletromagnética só se propaga no fio pela sua superfície.
Assim um fio de 2mm de diametro teoricamente recebe menos radiação eletromagnética do que um fio de 2mm mas composto de vários fios finos para formar a cordoalha.
Mas estes detalhes só passam a ter importância quando voce quer sintonizar estações muito distantes. Para o feijão com arroz do dia a dia, um fio bem comprido já vai dar resultados.
Estas antenas bem compactas como as das fotos eu nunca usei e não saberia dizer a respeito do verdadeiro ganho. O Rubem deve conhecer mais a fundo.
A antena que citei ela não tem só 4,90metros.
Eu citei um exemplo para sintonizar na metade da faixa de ondas médias. Por volta de 1000Khz. Ela teria cerca de 35 metros de fio na horizontal e numa distancia aproximada de 14%, cerca de 4,90 metros ou arredondando 5 metros , você vai enrolar a ponta de um outro fio que desce até o aparelho.
Uma antena dessas iria captar o máximo de irradiação eletromagnética que afinal é o que vai ser convertido em som no rádio. Quanto mais captar melhor a clareza da recepção.

Rubem, você falando em 160 metros me remeteu a época que comecei com transmissão a rádio. Tinha um transmissorzinho de 80/160m e naquela época ainda se conseguia falar em 160metros. Transmissor com duas válvulas 807 que eram muito boas para modulação em AM. A qualidade de voz que estas válvulas produziam era coisa quase de estúdio.
807, 811 e a parruda 813.
Já no Delta tinha a 6kd6.
E hoje tenho guardado um desses: http://www.foxtango.kc9foz.com/FT101...2/101ZDmk3.jpg 
Está queimado o tanque de saida. Meus filhos não sabiam que precisava estar com antena conectada e ainda com a sintonia equilibrada entre placa e carga e ligaram o rádio sem antena e se foi a saida do rádio. Um dia vou mandar consertar.

P.S - já ia me esquecendo sobre o conector do rádio que voce postou o link
Tem uma saida para o fio que vai servir de antena para ondas média e curtas. é aquele onde tem dois fios torcidos. Tendo um como positivo já vai dar recepção, mas como o Rubem disse, aterrar ajuda muito.
E o outro conector é para cabo coaxial 75ohm . As antenas para FM do tipo das de TV trabalham com cabo coaxial. Por isso são entradas diferentes.

----------


## douglasesmeriz

Sim, a TOP BAND está relacionada diretamente com a faixa comercial de AM. Os radioamadores transmitem um pouco acima da faixa comercial. Mas como no seu caso, interessa somente a recepção, você não precisa preocupar-se com a exatidão do tamanho da antena, porque isso é de extrema importância apenas na transmissão.
Achei outro site interessante, pesquisando pelos termos "antena", "dx" e "AM",
http://www.sarmento.eng.br/Antena.htm

Se eu puder te ajudar mais, posto aqui.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Para ouvir as rádios, vai ser complicado, a Anatel liberou para este município rádio comunitária(um) onde tem alcance limitado a 3 km de raio mas o município mais próximo fica a 54 km de estrada, não tem emissora de AM. A distancia entre os limítrofes do município chega a 50 km em linha reta, ou seja milhares de ouvintes estão "ass escuras", mas internet e telefonia celular está chegando com investimento pessoal que corre o risco de não ter esse tipo de serviço(FISTEL, SCM, etc).

----------


## 1929

> Os radioamadores transmitem um pouco acima da faixa comercial. Mas como no seu caso, interessa somente a recepção, você não precisa preocupar-se com a exatidão do tamanho da antena, porque isso é de extrema importância apenas na transmissão.
> Achei outro site interessante, pesquisando pelos termos "antena", "dx" e "AM",
> http://www.sarmento.eng.br/Antena.htm
> 
> Se eu puder te ajudar mais, posto aqui.


Nem sempre é acima. Por exemplo em 40metros os radioamadores tem liberação entre 7000 e 7300. Logo acima começa a faixa que chamamos de 49metros onde tem estações comerciais
Outro exemplo é em 20 metros onde tem liberação para radioamadores classe A. Faixa nobre do radioamadorismo

Pouco acima tem a faixa de 25metros que é a mais utilizada por estações comerciais internacionais, pois cobrem o mundo todo.
Em 27mhz tem a faixa dos 11metros para serviço Faixa do cidadão, o chamado PX. E logo logo acima tem a faixa dos 10metros que é para radioamadores e também comerciais e serviço público.
E aí termina a faixa de HF e começa a faixa de VHF onde em 144mhz tem a faixa de 2 metros para radioamadores.
Na verdade a faixa de HF ou ondas curtas começa em 1800 com a de 160mtros em desuso hoje e vai até os 30mhz. Dentro deste espaço tem designação para serviços privados, serviços públicos, radioamadorismo e serviços de rádios comerciais.
É tudo misturado mas organizado. 
Cada sub-faixa tem uma destinação específica e para atender o alcance pretendido pela estação. Por exemplo uma empresa que quer manter contato com uma filial no Amazonas não vai pedir licença para operar nas frequencias mais baixas pois na maior parte do dia não vai ter propagação. Daí a importancia de projetos para estes casos.
Por isso que eu disse sobre primeiro traçar o objetivo do radio-escuta. Se é só para ouvir estações comerciais da região, qualquer rádio com saida para uma antena externa que pode ser um fio de um tamanho qualquer, vai resolver.
Se for para um hobby de radio-escuta então tem que caprichar no receptor e melhorar o sistema de captação da antena, mas nada tão sofisticado. Só seria crítico se fosse para transmitir.

----------


## abcd

> 1 - Eu prefiro antena ativa. 
> 
> 2 -A maravilha:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DEGEN-DE-...-/260882029175
> 
> 
> 3 - Mas pense seriamente num receptor muito bom, tem uns Tecsun e Degen compactos. Motoradio 19 faixas em MW, em SW ainda dá.
> 
> 4 - "Fio esticado" vira monopolo simples, tem tamanho certo (1/4 ou 1/8 de onda) pra ter melhor rendimento, se acertar o tamanho pra frequencia exata desejada (Erro de centimetros muda varios KHz) vai ter 2dBi, nas frequencias fora do ponto exato vai ter ganho negativo (Mas ainda será melhor que a telescopica original do radio), como AM precisaria um monopolo ou dipolo gigante (30 a 80m de fio esticado) o jeito é usar antena ativa ou receptor de sensibilidade muito boa (1mV/m em MW). 
> ...


Boa Tarde @*rubem* , suas respostas sempre bem completas. Andei pesquisando alguns termos usado por você, mas alguns eu não encontrei:

1 - O que seria uma antena Ativa?

2 - Como é realizado a conexão com está antena, qualquer rádio funcionaria?

3 - Após algumas explicações e pesquisas, alguns termos eu consigo compreender, quando você diz MW(OM).. rádio com 19 Faixas, seria mais ou menos como Tps?
http://pp5ueb.blogspot.com.br/2011/0...quencia-e.html


4 - Essa questão de monopolo e dipolo. É uma questão que ainda me confundi:
Eu encontrei algumas coisas, além disso, como você chegou ao resultado de 2dbi?:

http://www.telecomhall.com/br/o-que-e-antena.aspx
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monopolo_vertical


5 - Depois de abrir este tópico me interessei pelo assunto, além do microsystem que irei dar de presente, irei comprar um radio para mim.

Obviamente não irei comprar aqui no Brasil, pois os apreços são quase 3x mais caros do que importação, separei 2 listas, com os modelos citados acima... mas minha grande dúvida é a seguinte, diante de vários termos usados, o que realmente devo levar em consideração durante a compra de 1 rádio:
Ex: Frêquencia -> (PLL SSB Stereo AM FM SW MW LW) , Faixas que ele trabalha 19,9 faixa, entrada para antena externa, ?


http://pt.aliexpress.com/premium/Tec...&isUnitPrice=y

http://pt.aliexpress.com/premium/deg...&isUnitPrice=y


Se puder ajudar agradeço...

ATT AB

----------


## abcd

Boa noite @*rubem* e @*1929* , Obrigado pela ajuda, hoje trabalhando encontrei uma pessoa que trabalha no interior do interior, onde não tem vendas, nada... apenas algumas casas próximas... Fica a Mais ou menos 30 KM da cidade mais próxima, sendo que o local que ela fica, está em uma altitude de 1000m... Conversando com ela, me mostrou o seu Micro System, Aiwa NSX-S22, onde encontrei algo curioso, que estava procurando em um Micro System, depois das postagens de ontem... O micro System dela tem entrada para Antena FM, AM(MW) e SW ... Tive que tirar até foto, pois estou custando encontrar um microsystem com AM(MW) e FM...




Daí ela estava apenas com uma antena Interna FM, conectada apenas a uma entrada, (já citado acima em algumas resposta)... O pior que funcionava apenas uma rádio... do estado vizinho ainda... Daí falei que era fácil fazer uma antena externa, com fio de cobre e ela se interessou, e falei que existem antenas externas para FM...

Com o conhecimento de vocês, eu poderia esticar um Fio de cobre no telhado de casa, com tamanho de 14M, e dividí-lo, tanto para MW e SW? o fio desceria e daí eu colocava uma solda dividindo ele, para entrar no MW e SW, com apenas um fio no teto... ou teria que colocar 2 fios??? Para exemplificar melhor, fiz uma imagem:



No caso de 2 fios, terei que fazer uma distância especifica de uma para o outro???? e até mesmo dele até o rádio??


Essa entrada AM(MW) Loop, como irei Fazer para conectar o fio??


Agora em relação a FM:
Pergunto a vocês que entendem muito mais do que eu:
Essa antena FM M-3007, direcional, 120Km... é mais interessante eu comprá-la, ou comprar uma antena Omni M5000 tipo circular (60km)...

Qual seria a mais ideal, pois assim, uma direcional, entendo que ela tem que ser apontada para uma direção, no qual deixaria de pegar outras estações de outras direçoes??  Ou é melhor uma Omni, com uma recepção menor, mais que "pegue em todas as direções"?
Qual a dica que vocês me dão em relação a FM?

http://www.antenascastelo.com.br/ant_fm.html


Se puderem contribuir...

ATT AB

----------


## rubem

1 - Antena ativa é a que faz ativamente algo com o sinal, é a que tem circuito eletronico ativo. Um circuito passivo é um filtro com bobina e capacitor, um circuito ativo tem um transistor. Num circuito passivo você conta apenas com a energia do sinal pra passar por filtros e cabos, num circuito ativo você usa uma fonte externa de energia (Pilhas) pra amplificar o sinal ou tratar ele sem muitas perdas.

2 - Esquece conector. Esquece conector! Conector é só o meio facil pro noob conectar, o que importa é que um fio faça contato com outro, se vai usar conector P2, se vai usar conector RCA, conector F, se vai parafusas a antena, tanto faz, é só mudança no conector. Então apenas compre antena com o conector apropriado se você não quiser/puder troca-lo, porque isso é só um conector, do mesmo jeito que tem cabo de som com P2, P10, RCA ou conector XLR (Microfone), antena pode ter praticamente qualquer conector e pode trocar facilmente. Raramente você encontra a antena que quer com o conector que precisa.

3 - "Faixas" num radio são as seleções de banda. Digamos que um radio tem apenas 1 faixa, de 1,8 a 10MHz. Outro radio teria 2 faixas, uma de 1,8 a 4MHz, e outra faixa de 5,2 a 10MHz. Quanto mais "faixas" geralmente mais subdivido o rol de frequencias é. Você na prática não tem a faixa dos 1,8 a 26MHz livre pra radios comerciais, são na verdade 12 faixas de ondas curtas (short wave):
http://www.optimumpreparedness.com/i...nd_chart_m.gif Essas frequencias "faltando" são reservadas pra uso governamental, militar, em alto-mar, por reflexo na ionosfera, etc, enfim, não tem radio comercial (Nem nada audível) nessas frequencias "faltando" nos radios comerciais. Cada radio tem canal de 5KHz de largura, imagina a sensibilidade girando um dial pra sintonizar algo com uma faixa de 1,8 a 26MHz (Chamada faixa-corrida, sem interrupções). Esse uso beste de "HF, VHF, UHF" pode ser didático pro ambiente academico, mas na prática existe uma diferença gigante entre antena pra 30 e pra 300MHz, entre circuito pra 300 e pra 3000MHz, não dá pra juntar frequencias tão distantes no mesmo nome, não há necessidade prática de nomear as frequencias assim, a necessidade é só didática, mas essa divisão atrapalha mais que ajuda a meu ver.

4 - 2dBi é na verdade o ganho típico de um dipolo de meia onda, acabei citando isso ao leu e confundiu tudo, foi mal. Velocidade da luz (300.000Km/s) dividido pelas ressonadas por segundo (150 milhões de Hertz, ou 150.000 kilohertz, ou 150MHz) dá digamos 300.000/150.000, que dá 2, a frequencia dos 150MHz tem onda de 2m de largura, uma antena que tenha 2 dipolos de 1m cada será uma antena de meia-onda. No primeiro link em "uma antena simples" é o que tem desenhado. O problema é: AM tem onda bem grande, divide 300.000 por 500KHz e dá 600m! Meia-onda de uma antena pra 500KHz precisa então de 300m de fios!!! Impossível fazer isso. Um monopolo é apenas 1 fio, o tamanho deles precisa ser igualmente gigante. Existem antenas de 1/4 ou 1/8 de onda, mas em AM ainda são inconstruíveis pra qualquer um, 1/8 de 600m ainda são 75m, mas com antena de 1/8 de onda você não terá 2dBi de ganho que tem num dipolo de 1/2 onda, não terá nem 1/4 disso, mas sim algo como 1/20 desse ganho, ou seja, uns 0,1dBi. SE você usar uma antena ainda menor, tipo 1/64 de onda, terá ganho negativo, mas se usar um circuito ativo pra amplificar o sinal (Com pilhas e mosfets ou transistores) você consegue ganho no amplificador tipo 1000 vezes, um aplificador pega um sinal de 0,001mV/m e o amplifica até 1mV/m, enquanto uma antena gigante de 75m te daria sinal digamos 0,09mV/m, abaixo do limiar de sensibilidade do receptor. Em ondas curtas, digamos 7MHz, você tem onda de 42m, 1/8 disso são 5,25m, bem facil ter em casa, mas o melhor, uma antena loop com 21m de fio enrolado existe, ela seria praticamente uma antena de meia-onda, o ganho dela em OC seria muuuuito maior que ganho em AM (Afinal em AM seria uma antena de 1/64 de onda, em OC de 1/2 onda, se for explicar de uma forma didática mas não muito técnica). 



Quanto a antena, saca antena de TV? 2 varetas pros lados? São um dipolo, dependendo do canal (Da largura dele) será de 1/2 onda ou até 1/4 de onda, você ajusta pra cima ou pra baixo (Faz um __ __ ou um V), encolhe ou aumenta cada vareta. Antena de FM seria assim, 1,5m dá meia-onda de 100MHz (300.000 / 100.000 dá 3m, metade é 1,5m). Pra SW precisaria aumentar esse fio pra uns 6m, isso daria 1/8 de 6MHz, frequencia proxima a muitas radios OC. Com 6m teria uma antena AM ruim, mas cabe fio maior que isso em casa?

Quanto a saída "loop" nesse aparelho, provavelmente é uma saída de tensão pro circuito ativo da antena, teria que ver no manual, a Aiwa usava (Vinha junto com o aparelho) antena com conector de 3 pinos: http://for-sale.yowcow.com/listing/67111661/ Esse aí são só 2 pinos, teria que ver no manual (Na web tem manuais) se tem tensão ou substitui o conector de prensa.

Defina se quer antena pra FM, pra SW e pra MW, o espectro de frequencias é muito grande por isso sugiro uma loop ativa (Com pilhas), é muito facil instalar. E esse minisystem da foto provavelmente veio com antena loop, talvez esteja encaixotada na casa do dono.

----------


## abcd

Obrigado @*rubem* , agora deu para esclarecer muitas dúvidas... Rapaz que graduação você tem para ter tanto conhecimento assim!!! kkk

----------


## douglasesmeriz

> Nem sempre é acima. Por exemplo em 40metros os radioamadores tem liberação entre 7000 e 7300. Logo acima começa a faixa que chamamos de 49metros onde tem estações comerciais
> Outro exemplo é em 20 metros onde tem liberação para radioamadores classe A. Faixa nobre do radioamadorismo


Sim, sempre é acima. Leia primeiro o texto inicial:

"Pesquisando verifiquei que Am funciona :
*Ondas Médias - 525 kHz–1,705 kHz, possuindo médio alcance."
*
Se ele perguntasse sobre radioamadorismo, teria respondido, pois sou radioamador e radioperador desde 1987.

----------


## 1929

> Sim, sempre é acima. Leia primeiro o texto inicial:
> 
> "Pesquisando verifiquei que Am funciona :
> *Ondas Médias - 525 kHz–1,705 kHz, possuindo médio alcance."
> *
> Se ele perguntasse sobre radioamadorismo, teria respondido, pois sou radioamador e radioperador desde 1987.


Eu operava também nesta época. PY3-YUJ e depois mudei de classe: PY3-OV
Para operar em classe C precisa só exame de legislação.
Para operar em Classe B ou A precisa exame de legislação, radiofrequência e telegrafia.
E é lá no estudo de radiofrequência que nos dá a explicação sobre modulação.

A questão é: AM, FM, SSB, CW são formas de modulação.
Atribuição de frequencias é outra coisa.
Ondas Médias como você citou. E abaixo destas tem ainda a VLF ou frequências ultra baixas que são usadas ou eram, não sei mais, em comunicações submarinas pois elas se propagam muito bem na água.

Ondas Curtas começando em 1800khz até 30000khz ( faixa de 160metros até a faixa de 10 metros) podendo ter estações em AM, CW, SSB. Tem muita (muita em termos) estação em AM operando principalmente em 31 metros, 49 metros, e 25 metros e 19 metros. No Brasil não sei se tem alguma em 10 metros.
Dá uma olhada nesta lista.
http://tudoradio.com/conteudo/ver/28-Ondas-curtas

Não sei até que ponto está atualizada. Muitas dessas talvez tenham desistido de SW. Uma delas é a Rádio Itatiaia que parece estar só em ondas médias e depois na faixa de FM. Radio Gaucha e Guaiba também não estão mais em ondas curtas.

Vejam este site: http://www.romais.jor.br/blog/

----------


## abcd

Boa noite @*1929* e @*rubem* , Hoje fui lendo sobre a cordoalha que haviam me indicado, mas como disseram qualquer fio serviria.

Achei algumas coisas interessantes a respeito:
http://murall.com.br/cordoalhas-o-que-sao/

Primeiros que os arames são utilizados nas seguintes formações:
 


> formações: 1×3, 1×7, 1×19 e 1×37 , mas alguams fogem deste número, eu mesmo encontrei 3/16


 ...

Além disso, as feitas de aço possuem classificações: 


> SM (média resistência), HS (alta resistência) e EHS (extra-alta resistência).


http://www.cabosdeacocablemax.com.br/cordoalhas.html

Como você mesmo citou, quanto maior a superfície, melhor, por isso o motivo da cordoalha, ao invés do fio. Pensando assim posso concluir que , quanto maior a secção, maior as radiação eletromagnética... imagino então o motivo da indicação de cordoalhas de 1mm e 2mm, é o fato de serem mais baratos...

Mas continuando a minha pesquisa, esse mesmo post, mostra que existem diferenças entre "CABOS" e "CORDOALHA":



> c





> ordoalhas são “cordas” feitas de arames de aço, porém com distinções a respeito do cabo de aço propriamente dito. Sua formação é muito mais simplista do que nos cabos de aço, o que a torna um cabo com muito pouca flexibilidade. Nos cabos de aço, temos 6 pernas que torcidas em forma helicoidal em cima de uma “alma” formam o cabo, já na cordoalha não existem pernas mas tão somente os arames torcidos em cima de um outro arame central, formando a cordoalha.




Daí fui na minha cidade procurar primeiro a cordoalha, e nada, não existe por aqui, Mas cabo e fio aqui tem, se for pela lógica, o "CABO" é melhor que o "FIO".

Só que outro problema que enfrento, é o fato de todos os cabos serem encapados, pois são cabos Para energia.

Eu posso utilizar este cabos para antena, visto que possuem uma capa que posso considerar grosa...

O outro ponto é o seguinte, vocês indicaram o cobre, e as cordoalhas que encontrei não possuem uma capa protetora... opa, pelas leituras que fiz o cobre oxida, então imagino que isso venha trazer problemas futuros. Daí fui buscar outros materiais, encontrei algumas dicas:

http://www.ehow.com.br/quais-metais-...e-info_103625/
http://www.edufer.com.br/tabela-de-r...s-e-isolantes/


MAs aí fiquei me perguntando, foi usado o termo: radiação eletromagnética, essa propagação na superfície ou no interior do fio está intimamente ligada a Resistência do Metal, pensando assim, imagino que quanto menor a resistência, melhor o "SINAL"...

Pensando dessa maneira, fui atrás de cordoalha de prata, encontrei, e o preço até que não é muito, muito caro:
http://www.coimbracones.com.br/index...mart&Itemid=71


Depois desse texto gigante, se poderem ajudar:

1º - Pelo que já foi discutido, o principal motivo da indicação de cordoalhas de 1mm e 2mm, é o fato do preço??? e assim eu poderia comprar uma de 5mm, e o resultado seria muito melhor??? 


2º - No meu caso, apenas pela internet irei conseguir cordoalha, pois na minha cidade não tem, apenas cabos de energia com cobre dentro. Sendo assim me preocupo com a capa protetora desses cabos, pois são grossas, pois as 2 antenas que tenho aqui em casa de um aparelho de som velho possuem capas de plásticos finíssimas, sendo que a secção desses fios são muito finas também... Mas a questão é: Na falta de codoalha, eu poderia substituir por um "cabo" ou "fio" ( energia) de cobre. EXite uma secção ideal neste caso????


3º - Vocês indicariam a cordoalha não protegida por uma capa, no caso de uma antena externa, por conta da oxidação, Ela poderia trazer danos??

4º - É valido o que disse, que o melhor fio para a antena é o que possui menor resistência, no caso citei a Cordoalha de prata: Vocês usariam ela?

5º - Por último, como foi citado acima em uma resposta do usuário: 1929 , ele usou a seguinte "frase":



> você vai enrolar a ponta de um outro fio que desce até o aparelho


A dúvida é a seguinte, é melhor enrolar ou soldar o fio?


Desculpar pela quantidade de perguntas, sendo algumas de pouca importância para uma antena caseira como é meu caso.
Mas sempre que faço algo do tipo, tento construir o melhor possível, mesmo esse melhor saindo mais caro... e ainda acho dúvidas pertinentes, que irão esclarecer dúvidas de outros usuários.

ATT AB

----------


## 1929

Não, não... a cordoalha que me refiro é de fio de cobre. Ela é fininha 1mm ou de 2mm e bem flexível.
Não é cordoalha de aço grossa.

O cobre é o melhor material para recepção de ondas eletromagnéticas. Não importa a capa, pois é material inerte para a recepção. Só vai proteger mais o fio. Nada além disso.

----------


## abcd

> Não, não... a cordoalha que me refiro é de fio de cobre. Ela é fininha 1mm ou de 2mm e bem flexível.
> Não é cordoalha de aço grossa.
> 
> O cobre é o melhor material para recepção de ondas eletromagnéticas. Não importa a capa, pois é material inerte para a recepção. Só vai proteger mais o fio. Nada além disso.


Obrigado 1929 , entendido:

----------


## rubem

Esse negocio de plugar antena no radio as vezes dá mal-contato. Se usar fios esticado é bom ter aterramento, se for radio pequeno tem uma gambiarra bem ridícula mas que funciona muito bem: http://litikao.blogspot.com.br/2013/...avel-para.html

----------


## 1929

Tá aqui a cordoalha de cobre que comentei.
http://negociol.com/p243688-cordoalha-cobre.html

Neste vídeo ele fez uma antena para sintonizar estações distantes mas não vejo porque de utilizar cabo coaxial. Se ele tivesse feito uma dipolo aí sim se justificaria o dipolo. 
um dos lados da antena seria fixado a malha do coaxial para fazer o lado negativo.
Mas neste vídeo, o que ele fez com a malha do coaxial? Se puxar qualquer fio para baixo do fio esticado vai fazer o mesmo resultado.

Eu não duvido nada que se colocar só um pedaço de fio esticado do rádio saindo pela janela vai dar a mesma recepção que ele obteve. A recepção não é tão crítica assim.
Mas se quiser fazer algo mais preciso então veja estes desenhos.

----------


## abcd

> Esse negocio de plugar antena no radio as vezes dá mal-contato. Se usar fios esticado é bom ter aterramento, se for radio pequeno tem uma gambiarra bem ridícula mas que funciona muito bem: http://litikao.blogspot.com.br/2013/...avel-para.html



Boa noite @*rubem* , no caso do fio esticado indo para um micro System:




> o processo de aterramento que iremos utilizar devemos esclarecer que ele estará sendo utilizado somente para a diminuição do nível de ruído captado pela antena e nunca poderá em hipótese nenhuma ser tratado como um dispositivo de proteção do sistema contra surtos de tensão ou descargas atmosféricas.


http://logicamaxtec.webnode.com.br/c...io-de-eventos/
Encontrei essa imagem:



Neste caso terei que fazer um balun para o aterramento, daí eu puxo um fio do balun para uma haste metálica a 1,5mde profundidade??

----------


## rubem

O balum é um adaptador de impedancia pra quando usar cabo coaxial.

Antes eu até ia comentar sobre um parte do anexo do @*1929* que fala algo tipo "Um fio de qualquer comprimento até o radio", porque na prática se tiver fio longo ele vai pegar ruído de fluorescente ou fonte chaveada por perto, tudo o que você ganha na antena é tapado por ruído que ganha num fio comum esticado. Por isso a sugestão de usar cabo coaxial até a antena.

Eu fiz esse sistema com cabo de 70m, com cabo coaxil descendo, como não pegava muita coisa levei o radio pra cima do telhado pra conectar direto, mas pegava pouca coisa igual, deduzi que 6m de coaxial com malha de 67% (Branco, de parabolica) não tinha perda significativa.

Meu interior fica a 1000Km da cidade grande (400K.hab) mais proxima, longe de tudo, sempre usamos radio AM (Ou era isso ou era carta, porque FM ou TV proxima (<100Km) nunca tem), o aterramento melhora muito a recepção em geral, aterramento simples só serve pra terra boa, se for arenoso é igual para-raios: Tem que colocar mais ferro! Se bem que barra de 1,5m deve servir no brasil todo, a vantagem seria em terra vermelha tipo no PR poder usar pedaço de cobre de 30cm pra ter o mesmo efeito. Em épocas sem lojas de ferragens no interior tinha muita gente procurando qualquer pedaço de ferro proveninente de maquinario agricola pra enterrar e ter um bom terra pro radio AM, o sonho de uns gauchos era pegar limpo a radio Guaiba, de POA, a uns 2000Km, só com muito terra e muita antena pra conseguir.


Insisto no aterramento porque antena grande capta tanto mais sinais desejaveis como mais ruído indesejavel.
Infelizmente antena grande assim tem melhor captação de sinal na perpendicular, não dá pra girar ela. Meu problema é esse, só posso esticar fio de norte a sul, então só capto o que está a leste ou oeste de mim, que vem a ser bolivia, bahia, africa... nenhuma dessas regiões tem radio que me interesse.

(Alias... agora to me lembrando, ano passado vendi umas 3 baterias 6V 4A pra serem usadas em radios 9 faixas, Motoradio/Motobras, carregam na cidade e levam pra fazenda, dura meio ano (Consome 15 ou 20mA). AINDA tem muuuuito radio AM por aqui)

----------


## 1929

Rubem, fui mal ao me referir a qualquer tamanho. A minha intenção era qualquer tamanho entre a antena e o rádio mas com certeza a menor possível sem se preocupar com cortar o fio em múltiplos de meia-onda

Quanto ao cabo coaxial porque então não fazer logo uma dipolo de meia-onda e não deixar a malha lá em cima sem terminação.?
Como o dipolo tem aproximadamente 75ohms em teoria, já dispensa o balum
@*abcd* , já decidiu sobre que rádio comprar? Eu iria com a sugestão do Rubem daquele site. 
Um Degen DE1103. Completo com SSB. O dia que voce se acostumar a "corujar" os radioamadores em SSB não vai querer outra coisa. Não tem ruido de nada, é limpinho o som. Só tem que acostumar pois não é um som aveludado como em AM locais e muito menos um som de FM . 
Parece que se fala dentro de uma lata com voz de robot.
Mas vai fazer a volta ao mundo. hehehe

Se for só para sintonizar estações comerciais em ondas curtas, vai ter que se acostumar com os ruídos de estática. Ou então o pessoal em casa vai mandar desligar, pois o barulho só é sinfonia para quem gosta de DX.

----------


## rubem

Dipolo de meia-onda pra SW é possível na casa de qualquer um?
Minha casa hoje é uma planejada por um pinguço, fica encostada na rua, não tem 10m para cada lado pra poder fazer um dipolo de 20m (Teria que abrir buraco em parede, tirar telhado...)

Sorte que na adolescencia o "terreno" era um L que somado daria uns 40x50m, e o resto do quarteirão só tinha oficinas de maquinario pesado que ficavam vazias no fim de semana, meus pais sumiam pra fazenda então tinha um quarteirão inteiro sem muros só pra mim, podia tranquilamento esticar 150m de fio pra testar.

Nunca me acostumei com o audio horrível de radio-amador (E pela distancia da Anatel nunca pude tirar licença) mas aquela variação das faixas comerciais que parece que varia com o vento típica de OT eu gosto muito, aquele som sem graves nem agudos é meio relaxante, nosso ouvido não foi feito pra ouvir grave ou agudo mesmo. Em OT lá pelos 60m (5MHz) aqui pega/pegava meia duzia de radios sem programação de igreja 24x7, no SW logo acima, nomeado como 49m nos Degen pelo que eu saiba, pega um monte de radio gringa, mas tem que ficar virando antena (Meio complicado virar um dipolo de 25-30m), por isso gosto tanto da loop ativa com pilhas. Acho que de 75 pra 49m muda o tipo de reflexo na ionosfera, tanto que 49m não é mais "tropical", acho curioso uma radio no esterótipo do clima tropical operar em 49 e 22m:
http://radios.ebc.com.br/nacionalamazonia
Olha o tamanhinho das antenas: 



Não sei se é por essas antenas, mas aqui (E Manaus fica mais longe que SP) isso pega limpo, enquanto de SP, RJ ou MG não pega nada em 90 ou 120m, menos ainda em AM.

----------


## abcd

> O balum é um adaptador de impedancia pra quando usar cabo coaxial.
> 
> Antes eu até ia comentar sobre um parte do anexo do @*1929* que fala algo tipo "Um fio de qualquer comprimento até o radio", porque na prática se tiver fio longo ele vai pegar ruído de fluorescente ou fonte chaveada por perto, tudo o que você ganha na antena é tapado por ruído que ganha num fio comum esticado. Por isso a sugestão de usar cabo coaxial até a antena.
> 
> Eu fiz esse sistema com cabo de 70m, com cabo coaxil descendo, como não pegava muita coisa levei o radio pra cima do telhado pra conectar direto, mas pegava pouca coisa igual, deduzi que 6m de coaxial com malha de 67% (Branco, de parabolica) não tinha perda significativa.
> 
> Meu interior fica a 1000Km da cidade grande (400K.hab) mais proxima, longe de tudo, sempre usamos radio AM (Ou era isso ou era carta, porque FM ou TV proxima (<100Km) nunca tem), o aterramento melhora muito a recepção em geral, aterramento simples só serve pra terra boa, se for arenoso é igual para-raios: Tem que colocar mais ferro! Se bem que barra de 1,5m deve servir no brasil todo, a vantagem seria em terra vermelha tipo no PR poder usar pedaço de cobre de 30cm pra ter o mesmo efeito. Em épocas sem lojas de ferragens no interior tinha muita gente procurando qualquer pedaço de ferro proveninente de maquinario agricola pra enterrar e ter um bom terra pro radio AM, o sonho de uns gauchos era pegar limpo a radio Guaiba, de POA, a uns 2000Km, só com muito terra e muita antena pra conseguir.
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite @*rubem* , essa parte de aterramento é quase um bicho de sete cabeça para mim... No caso, lendo um pouco sobre balun, eu vi que alguns possuem saída Para aterramento... No caso, sem usar balum, basta eu puxar um fio no final da antena Para uma haste de cobre??

E se fosse um dípolo, eu teria que fazer aterramento nos dois fios?

Editado:
Achei uma dica AQUI:
http://pu2lzb.wordpress.com/2012/03/...ntena-externa/

ATT AB

----------


## abcd

> Rubem, fui mal ao me referir a qualquer tamanho. A minha intenção era qualquer tamanho entre a antena e o rádio mas com certeza a menor possível sem se preocupar com cortar o fio em múltiplos de meia-onda
> 
> Quanto ao cabo coaxial porque então não fazer logo uma dipolo de meia-onda e não deixar a malha lá em cima sem terminação.?
> Como o dipolo tem aproximadamente 75ohms em teoria, já dispensa o balum
> @*abcd* , já decidiu sobre que rádio comprar? Eu iria com a sugestão do Rubem daquele site. 
> Um Degen DE1103. Completo com SSB. O dia que voce se acostumar a "corujar" os radioamadores em SSB não vai querer outra coisa. Não tem ruido de nada, é limpinho o som. Só tem que acostumar pois não é um som aveludado como em AM locais e muito menos um som de FM . 
> Parece que se fala dentro de uma lata com voz de robot.
> Mas vai fazer a volta ao mundo. hehehe
> 
> Se for só para sintonizar estações comerciais em ondas curtas, vai ter que se acostumar com os ruídos de estática. Ou então o pessoal em casa vai mandar desligar, pois o barulho só é sinfonia para quem gosta de DX.



Boa noite @*1929* , essa semana eu comprei o Micro System, pois era um presente... daí estava analisando as antenas... Eu comprei uma antena Omni para FM, para AM (MW), eu estava pretendendo fazer a antena, mas seguindo suas dicas e as de @*rubem*, acho melhor ficar com uma antena Ativa... hoje quase comprei a que rubem indicou:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEGEN-31MS-I...-/290625991336

Ele mesmo disse que é boa, além de ser SW e MW...

Mas achei interessante essa antena da Tecsun:
http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/tecsun...684922804.html


Mas o ponto negativo que ela é apenas MW...
Obviamente se eu comprar a antena da degen, terei que adaptar o plugin P2 (eu acredito) Para o tipo de entrada do micro system ... Ela é interna, acredito que se estender um pouco o fio ela possa "virar externa"...


Já o meu rádio, pensei em comprar este:
http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Tecsun...561388203.html

O que vocês acham??? é melhor do que o da Degen???

Daí com meu rádio, que fazer uma antena com fios...

ATT AB

----------


## abcd

> Dipolo de meia-onda pra SW é possível na casa de qualquer um?
> Minha casa hoje é uma planejada por um pinguço, fica encostada na rua, não tem 10m para cada lado pra poder fazer um dipolo de 20m (Teria que abrir buraco em parede, tirar telhado...)
> 
> Sorte que na adolescencia o "terreno" era um L que somado daria uns 40x50m, e o resto do quarteirão só tinha oficinas de maquinario pesado que ficavam vazias no fim de semana, meus pais sumiam pra fazenda então tinha um quarteirão inteiro sem muros só pra mim, podia tranquilamento esticar 150m de fio pra testar.
> 
> Nunca me acostumei com o audio horrível de radio-amador (E pela distancia da Anatel nunca pude tirar licença) mas aquela variação das faixas comerciais que parece que varia com o vento típica de OT eu gosto muito, aquele som sem graves nem agudos é meio relaxante, nosso ouvido não foi feito pra ouvir grave ou agudo mesmo. Em OT lá pelos 60m (5MHz) aqui pega/pegava meia duzia de radios sem programação de igreja 24x7, no SW logo acima, nomeado como 49m nos Degen pelo que eu saiba, pega um monte de radio gringa, mas tem que ficar virando antena (Meio complicado virar um dipolo de 25-30m), por isso gosto tanto da loop ativa com pilhas. Acho que de 75 pra 49m muda o tipo de reflexo na ionosfera, tanto que 49m não é mais "tropical", acho curioso uma radio no esterótipo do clima tropical operar em 49 e 22m:


Boa noite @*rubem*, uma antena de fio é direcional, se eu fazer um monopolo em "L", o que aconteceria??

E se eu fazer um dipolo em "|_" em "L" ... Viraria uma "Omni"???

ATT AB

----------


## rubem

Dipolo é usado reto, em V tipo antena espinha-de-peixe (Forma uma yagi, os elementos podem ficar retos ou curvados em L ou V), ou em S tipo algumas antenas modernas pra TV digital. Pra não ocupar espaço colocam em V ou S.

A aterramento não é usado quando se usa dipolo.
Toda energia só é energia mensurável "com relação a alguma coisa", você não mede a energia entre 1 único fio e o nada, você tem que usar a terra ou outro fio como referencial pra medir a tensão nesse fio, então sempre imagine energia passando por 2 fios, a excessão é antena omni (Que é um monopolo), todas as outras antenas tem 2 "vias", tipo um dipolo.
Quando você descalço coloca o dedo na tomada não tomou choque porque "tem energia no fio", mas sim porque você conduziu a energia entre 2 pontos que antes tinha um diferencial de potencial grande (Entre o fio e a terra), você serviu de atalho. Você só leva choque porque a cia eletrica aterra o neutro nalguns pontos. Em 220V você leva choque igual, porque há um ponto aterrado em algum ponto da rede eletrica (Se você usar um gerador 220V pequeno isolado do chão, pode descalço tocar no fio que não leva choque). Geradores tem enrolamento em Y, o ponto central do Y é aterrado mesmo que você morre num fim de mundo onde tem gerador termoeletrico a diesel (Aqui até 10 anos atras tinha, 10 motores OM352, cada um gigando um gerador trifasico em Y (Estrela). Sempre lembre de tensão com o nome academico dela: Diferença de potencial, ou DDP. Diferença entre ponto A e B, tem que ter referencia.


Num dipolo você pluga os 2 fios no radio. O radio tem 2 fios porque estes 2 são respectivamente antena e carcaça. Mesmo radio plastico tem um terra ou carcaça no circuito, é simplesmente o negativo ou o positivo. A captação de sinal é feita geralmente com uma bobina, se essa bobina está entre a entrada da antena e o gnd (Ground, Terra/negativo) a entrada da antena do radio será um fio dessa bobina e outro fio do gnd. SE essa bobina estivesse ligada no positivo, a entrada de antena teria um fio da bobina e outro do positivo, simples.
Um radio simples, na parte da entrada é isso:

Os pinos 1 e 2 seria o conector externo em radios MW ou SW. OU você usa um monopolo na antena e aterra ou gnd, ou então usa um dipolo, quadra cubica, ou outro tipo de antena de 2 elementos. O que importa é que tem que existir "referencia" pra tensão na antena (Sensibilidade tipo 5mV em varios receptores comuns em MW). Os pinos 1, 2, 3, 4 e 5 são um fio enrolado num ferrite:



O balun é bem parecido com esse trafo do circuito, é um adaptador de impedancia, SE você fizer uma antena yagi, que tem impedancia de acordo com as distancias dos elementos, ou ser fizer uma quadra-cubica que também tem impedancia de acordo com certas distancias e diametros, não precisa balun, pois a antena estaria com a mesma impedancia do cabo de 75 ohms. Mas se esticar um ou 2 fios "a esmo" você raramente terá a impedancia exata, pra casar a impedancia a força então se usa balun, são 2 enrolamentos ao redor de um ferrite:

Seja ferrite redondo ou em barra

Dá uma lida nos tipos em:
http://www.ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm
É... o proprio cabo coaxil pode fazer o balun, não sei como calcular isso mas sei que dá, o pouco que já usei (Sempre prefiro o balun classico isolado) foi algo nesse estilo:

Teria que ver o que o projeto da antena recomenda, seguir mais ao pé da letra possível.

Tem quem diga que dipolo fechado, ou dipolo dobrado, é melhor que dipolo aberto, eis a diferença:

O "modo" de ligar usando apenas cabo coaxil (Tanto "como antena" como "da antena até o radio") seria esse:

A malha é que serve de antena, o fio central fica sem uso.
Eu particularmente prefiro dipolo aberto, nunca fiz muitos dipolos, mas cabo coaxial aqui é caro e raro achar pra desperdiçar assim, fio de cobre de enrolamento de motor ou trafo queimado é mais facil ter (Ou "Conseguir"... desenrolando trafo ou motor queimado, mesmo que eu ganhasse sozinho na MegaSena eu praticaria essas pequenas pobretagens...).

(Alias, ainda sobre baluns, já que o Under é um forum com muito conteúdo de redes, aqueles adaptadores de ethernet pra cabo coaxial usam um balun simples:

É incrível o que um descasamento de impedancia ou um casamento perfeito permitem ou atrapalham, parece coisa boba mas casamento de impedancia é seríssimo! Em wifi trabalhando com sinal fracos e baixa potencia vemos de longe isso, um mísero cabo 75 ohms onde devia ter 50, mesmo que tenha 2 ou 3 metros, faz seu throughput fica em 1 ou 2Mbps onde com a impedancia certa teria 60-70Mbps.

Sobre marcas, eu particularmente confio bastante em Degen e Tecsun porque "dos baratos" foi o que já usei muito. Já usei Grundig e Sony, mas não eram nada baratos (US$ 50 um Degen, US$ 100 um Grundig, features similares). Na casa dos US$ 50 pra cima acho que não tem como ter recepção ruim (Ruins são os de US$ 5 a 10, são aqueles comuns, recepção tipo qualquer cd-player Britania).
Alias, não despreze as possibilidade com cd-player, tenho um Toshiba (Não Semp-Toshiba, é projeto 100% Toshiba quando não tem "Semp" no nome) que um dia abri pra limpar o trimpot de volume e noite varios encaixes pra antena. A telescopica dele fica num pino escrito FM, mas ele tem 2 deles, escrito "300 ohms", ou seja, perfeito pra antena de fita de 300 ohms. Outros 2 pinos estão escrito MW, vão pra bobina no ferrite, tipo o primeiro link, então a antena telescopica ligada numa antena externa não faz diferença nele (Não faz mesmo)> Projeto Toshiba ótimo, mas que a Semp (Sociedade Eletro-Mercantil Paulista, uma sociedade paulista importadora de valvulas dos anos 30) capou os conectores externos.


Se quiser se divertir, escolhe uma idéia de antena e monta, se ficar ruim parte pra outra, etc. Se quiser perder menos tempo com isso arranja uma loop ativa (Qualquer ativa serviria, mas pra MW/SW acho que só tem loop), o tempo perdido seria só o da troca eventual do conector mesmo.

Tô reparando um radio capelinha dos anos 70, na traseira ele tem meia duzia de conectores pra antena, curioso a maioria dos radios dos anos 80 terem só a telescopica em cima, acho que isso ajudou a matar o uso do radio também, já que só emendar fio na telescopica não ajuda muito (Ou não ajuda nada nalguns MW). Tanto que nas revistas de eletronica dos anos 80 ficou comum falar em localizar a direção de uma radio AM girando o RECEPTOR, pois o sinal é captado no enrolamento ao redor do ferrite (Já que uma telescopica de meio metro é inútil nesses radios).

----------


## 1929

só relembrando que o dipolo dobrado tem uma impedancia de 300ohms e daí o ideal seria usar aquele cabo para antena de TV que nem sei se existe ainda no comércio, a fita que você se referiu. Pois ela é para 300 ohms.. 
Mas vai precisar ter um conector que tenha saida de 300ohms no receptor. E acho que rádio nenhum hoje trás esta saida de 300 ohm.

E já que voce comentou sobre o espaço que ocupa um dipolo meia-onda, dá para fazer o dipolo V invertido que ocupa muito menos espaço. É só levantar num mastro o meio e deixar as pontas em baixo . Mas ela tem uma impedancia menor, podendo chegar aos 50ohms. Daí vai ser preciso o balun.
Este site diz que uma V invertido tem menor rendimento. 
http://ivandias.wordpress.com/2010/0...a-v-invertido/

Mas quando usava não notei isso. Pelo contrário, fazia bons contatos tanto para perto como para bem longe, até do outro lado do mundo. Ela tem um angulo bem baixo o que favorece a reflexão na camada E da estratosfera

Pô Rubem, lendo agora suas palavras com referencia a aplicação destes princípios de rf na faixa que usamos para nossos provedores, me lembrei do Gilvan Enriconi. Não sei se você pegou aquela época que ele falava no "lençol Digital" aqui no Under.
Ele era um que sempre defendeu um perfeito casamento de impedância para não perder rendimento principalmente porque nossos APs devem funcionar com pouca potencia. Todo ganho é lucro.

----------


## abcd

Bom dia @*rubem* e @*1929* , Muito boa suas explicações, deu para tirar muitas dúvidas ... Engraçado, hoje olhando no armários da minha casa encontrei este rádio, na realidade essa foto não é minha, mais o rádio e bem semelhante... é da Motobrás, mas num fala o modelo, algo interessante que vi nele, é que ele funciona em MW, SW e FM, esse rádio que citei no incio onde ouvia a rádio globo que fica centenas de Km da minha casa:


Como rubem disse, para não perder tempo, vou começar com uma loop ativa, pois com fios terei que fazer várias adaptações aqui em casa, e o preço saíra Umas 3 vezes mais... Mas para começo está bom...

Já 1929, me indicou a cordoalha, entrei em contato com vendedor, mas achei caro o preço, não sei se vocês concordam comigo:




> amigo posso te enviar sim os 20 mts porem sai a R$7,00 o metro,,,
> a cordoalha nao e encapada. tenho nº22 prata trançada em aço R$7,00 mt e nº24 prata trançada em super resistente em cobre importada R$7,00 mt


ATT AB

----------


## 1929

> Bom dia @*rubem* e @*1929* , Muito boa suas explicações, deu para tirar muitas dúvidas ... Engraçado, hoje olhando no armários da minha casa encontrei este rádio, na realidade essa foto não é minha, mais o rádio e bem semelhante... é da Motobrás, mas num fala o modelo, algo interessante que vi nele, é que ele funciona em MW, SW e FM, esse rádio que citei no incio onde ouvia a rádio globo que fica centenas de Km da minha casa:
> Anexo 54521
> 
> Como rubem disse, para não perder tempo, vou começar com uma loop ativa, pois com fios terei que fazer várias adaptações aqui em casa, e o preço saíra Umas 3 vezes mais... Mas para começo está bom...
> 
> Já 1929, me indicou a cordoalha, entrei em contato com vendedor, mas achei caro o preço, não sei se vocês concordam comigo:
> 
> 
> 
> ATT AB


É isso aí companheiro, começa com o que tem em casa. Depois vai se adequando.
Com relação a cordoalha, deve ter passado despercebido, mas eu citei que se não achar a cordoalha, vai de fio comum encapado. Só não usa fio sólido mas aqueles composto por vários fios dentro. A superficie total deles é maior do que a superficie de um sólido. E como captação de sinais é fundamental em longas distâncias vai ajudar. Mas vai ajudar também a captar mais ruídos.

Este aí deve ter saída para antena externa. Os novos me parece que não tem. Só conferindo para ver, pois nas especificações dos novos não faz referencia.

----------


## abcd

Boa noite @*rubem* e @*1929* ... Vocês sabem onde posso encontrar esse conector de 2 pinos (AM) para comprar ??



Esse das imagens acima veio com a antena AM... Gostaria de comprar um para não estragar a antena, no manual não encontrei nenhum detalhe a respeito...


Outra dúvida que tenho é em relação ao aparelho... Este chegou, está funcionando legal, instalei a antena FM... Mas algumas rádio, estão com sinal muito ruim, se fosse para dar nota de 0 a 100 ... eu daria uns 5 ... Pois parece que da para ouvir uma voz.... Gostaria de saber com a experiência de vocês... se eu comprar esse booster.... Será que irá melhorar o sinal, dessa e de outras estações.... ou nem vale a pena???

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ER_ITEMS,V:10]


ATT AB

----------


## 1929

Só em lojas especializadas este conector.

É dificil dizer sobre recepção de FM em distâncias maiores. Estas que chegam ruim que distância estão?
Mesmo com uma boa direcional , transmissão em FM não foi feita para longas distâncias. Até que cobertura regional ainda vai.
E também depende da potencia dos transmissores da emissora.
A forma de propagação das frequências em ondas média é diferente das frequencias usadas em FM.

Como ficou a recepção de estações de AM em ondas curtas? Estas sim, quando abre a propagação atingem longas distâncias.

----------


## abcd

> Só em lojas especializadas este conector.
> 
> É dificil dizer sobre recepção de FM em distâncias maiores. Estas que chegam ruim que distância estão?
> Mesmo com uma boa direcional , transmissão em FM não foi feita para longas distâncias. Até que cobertura regional ainda vai.
> E também depende da potencia dos transmissores da emissora.
> A forma de propagação das frequências em ondas média é diferente das frequencias usadas em FM.
> 
> Como ficou a recepção de estações de AM em ondas curtas? Estas sim, quando abre a propagação atingem longas distâncias.



Boa noite @*1929* , essas que chegam ruim estão muito longe, 70 a 80KM, e minha antena é Omnidirecional... Ela pega outras emissoras que estão nessa faixa de distância, mas com menos chiada... interessante que a antena foi feita para ficar na horizontal... Mas percebo uma melhor recepção com ela na vertical... 

*Mas você acha que este booster, iria melhorar o sinal das rádios FM, que já estão com um sinal razoável??? ou é jogar dinheiro fora comprando este Booster??*

Outra coisa que achei interessante e até mesmo no manual dizia, pois assim, tem uma rádio local, a mais ou menos 2,5KM da minha antena... E essa rádio não funciona... Daí pensei em conseguir uma antena telescópica, ou mesmo uma antena interna para FM... *Você conhece alguma chave que misture 2 sinais VHF ??? ou mesmo uma chave seletora A/B de Baixa frequência?? Sabe de algo do tipo???*

Já Ondas Curtas e Ondas Médias ainda não pude testar, pois não chegou a antena... pois comprei no E-bay.... Mas quando chegar posto as informações...

ATT AB...

----------


## rubem

Esse conector teRIA a venda em lojas de componentes eletronicos, mas elas fecharam quase todas nos anos 2000. O que tem de similar hoje é pegar um conector de gabinete ATX, o conector que vem dos leds e botões frontais tem dimensão similar, com um pouco de jeitinho encaixa. Quanto a booster, ele melhora os sinais que já estão chegando pela antena. Se a antena está mal-dimensionada e portanto não capta alguns sinais com nível sufiente, amplificar o nada vai dar em nada amplificado :-) Tem ruído em FM também (88-108MHz, não falo da modulação), então dependendo do ambiente ou antena o amplificador não ajuda. Amplificador pra TV ou parabolica tem essa característica também, se a antena não for decente o amplificador amplifica ruído junto com o sinal e o problema de chiado continua, é a situação que tem que fazer uma filtragem antes da amplificação, única vez que precisei algo do tipo testei aquele sisteminha de 4 trimpots de 100 ohms no trajeto, de modo a desbalancear a impedancia pra atenuar uns sinais, resolveu (Minha internet não abre nada agora, procura um circuito pra amenizar fantasmas em TV, são só 4 trimpots/potenciometros). Chave VHF funciona normal, cuida que tem chave tipo 45-300MHz, e tem chave 300-900MHz, ou 900-2500MHz, como você quer selecionar algo em torno de 100MHz a chave não pode ter muita atenuação nessa frequencia, ela tem que abranger essa frequencia. Mas radio a 2,5Km de distancia, mesmo que for comunitária (25W de limite) devia pegar sem antena especial, um mísero fio qualquer devia servir. Pelo visto tem muito morro por aí (Ou as paredes tem areias ferrosa, sei lá).

----------


## 1929

Com relação a Booster eu não tenho experiencia. Usei uma vez um booster para recepção de TV mas não achei vantagem.

Com relação a antena FM para esta distância teria que ser direcional para melhor rendimento. Mas dai vai ter que ficar girando quando quiser mudar de direção.

Uma coisa que notei e talvez o Rubem possa esclarecer melhor: me parece que auto-radios são mais sensíveis. Dia desses eu estava viajando e sintonizando FM com quase 150km de distância com anteninha externa do carro.

----------


## rubem

Tem radio automotivo normal, e tem uns sensíveis. Tive um Sony da primeira geração que rodava MP3 (via cD, não via USB) e não era grandes coisas, troquei por um lixo da Multilaser (Porque tem USB) e a recepção melhorou muito.

Também tem a questão da antena, radio automotivo sempre tem cabo blindado e a antena fica do lado de fora. Mesmo quando a antena é interna (Na borracha do parabrisa) ela está alta e é grande (1,2m).
Dentro de casa tem paredes, telhado, tem um monte de obstaculos a mais.

Quando você repara os radios (De mesa e automotivo) na bancada fica fácil notar a diferença, as vezes um CD player normal da Philips pega radio de cidade vizinha mas ao colocar a mesma antena de vareta no automotivo mal pega todas da propria cidade.

Quando trabalhava em eletronica tinha o pessoal com dinheiro que comprava som Bosh San Marino ou Monaco, pegava tudo, os pobres comprava lixos tipo Roadstar, o jeito de fazer a radio local de 1000W pegar nas fazendas a 70Km era amplificadorzinho com BF494, fiz muuuuuitos! Nos toca-fitas mais baratos (Das marcas que a Bahia South importava, nem lembro quais) sempre tinha espaço pra um circuitinho, googla por amplificador rf bf494 que terá alguns.

Mas nos últimos anos parece que tem mais ruído, os mesmos radios e circuitos que usava em 1996 hoje pegam muito ruído, pra TV já fiz esse negocio de atenuar antes de amplificar (TV hoje? Em area rural parabolica queima por raio todo mes (LNB/LNBF ou receptor, banda C ou KU), antena espinha-de-peixe não queima, por um balun você despluga facil em caso de chuva) porque foi o único jeito de não ter chuvisco ou fantasma demais.

Depois do advento da TV digital, que exige amplificação ativa pra quem está longe, surgiram muitas antenas amplificadas no mercado, nunca usei, mas talvez sejam uma boa, umas prometem amplificação de 70 a 400MHz, ou pelo menos falam em "VHF, FM e UHF". São todas direcionais porque não tem como ser pequena e ter ganho decente sem ser direcional, é meio antiquado ficar girando antena mas é o jeito, se bem que são dipolos com ganho grande pra 2 lados e em angulo enorme tipo 70º pra cada lado. O que não faz mais tanto sentido usar hoje é espinha-de-peixe (Yagi), porque sem amplificação elas exigem mais precisão no apontamento que dipolos amplificados de mesmo preço e menor peso/tamanho.

Sempre gostei de amplificador mas usei poucos prontos, minha anteninha ativa tipo Loop da Degen, e amplificador pra banda KU foi o pouco que usei, pra TV e FM sempre fiz porque até uns 10 anos eles não eram baratos/encontráveis.

Ah, talvez aquelas antenas de TV com um "seletor" sejam uma boa pra colocar antes do amplificador:
http://www.walmart.com.br/produto/El...TV-350---Preta
Afinal pelo seletor você melhora ou piora o sinal, serve pra atenuar eventuais ruídos amplificados.

----------


## abcd

> Esse conector teRIA a venda em lojas de componentes eletronicos, mas elas fecharam quase todas nos anos 2000. O que tem de similar hoje é pegar um conector de gabinete ATX, o conector que vem dos leds e botões frontais tem dimensão similar, com um pouco de jeitinho encaixa. Quanto a booster, ele melhora os sinais que já estão chegando pela antena. Se a antena está mal-dimensionada e portanto não capta alguns sinais com nível sufiente, amplificar o nada vai dar em nada amplificado :-) Tem ruído em FM também (88-108MHz, não falo da modulação), então dependendo do ambiente ou antena o amplificador não ajuda. Amplificador pra TV ou parabolica tem essa característica também, se a antena não for decente o amplificador amplifica ruído junto com o sinal e o problema de chiado continua, é a situação que tem que fazer uma filtragem antes da amplificação, única vez que precisei algo do tipo testei aquele sisteminha de 4 trimpots de 100 ohms no trajeto, de modo a desbalancear a impedancia pra atenuar uns sinais, resolveu (Minha internet não abre nada agora, procura um circuito pra amenizar fantasmas em TV, são só 4 trimpots/potenciometros). Chave VHF funciona normal, cuida que tem chave tipo 45-300MHz, e tem chave 300-900MHz, ou 900-2500MHz, como você quer selecionar algo em torno de 100MHz a chave não pode ter muita atenuação nessa frequencia, ela tem que abranger essa frequencia. Mas radio a 2,5Km de distancia, mesmo que for comunitária (25W de limite) devia pegar sem antena especial, um mísero fio qualquer devia servir. Pelo visto tem muito morro por aí (Ou as paredes tem areias ferrosa, sei lá).



Boa noite @*rubem* , Aqui possui muitos morros... Mas vou te falar a verdade... essa antena que comprei é muito estranha... Tipo, dá para sintonizar umas 7 radios, mas apenas umas 4 possuem um sinal digamos aceitável, pois tem um pouco de chiado... já as outrs possuem bastante chiado, mas da para entender o que o locutor diz... Coloquei a miséria da antena a 2 metros acima da minha casa e nada, coloquei em várias posições e nada... daí coloco a porcaria no chão e a praga dá sinal, coloco de cabeça para baixo e melhora o sinal em alguns momentos.... estou tendo muito problema em achar uma posição adequada para a antena ... pois num dá para entender o lado que a miserenta funciona... daí não consigo colocar a haste de ferro para colocá-la ... Você não conhece uma antena descente FM para que eu possa comprar, pois está é Omni, mas não consigo colocar uma haste de ferro, pois ela funciona de todas as maneiras, menos da maneira que é indicada pelo fabricante... existe alguma antena FM, que seja omni, e que consiga me atender... mesmo em rádios da minha cidade e de cidades distantes???

----------


## 1929

Que receptor você comprou?

----------


## rubem

Quanto a omnidirecionalidade, o jeito mais facil de conseguir é fazendo um S ou O om o dipol. Faz um dipolo fechado comum, tipo:
http://www.electroschematics.com/31/...ipole-antenna/
ou
http://www.bamlog.com/fmdipole.htm
Mas aí você tem direcionalidade razoavel, pra aumentar o angulo você faz o S ou fecha um círculo:
http://static.dipol.com.pl/images/pict/a0210.jpg
http://photos.imageevent.com/holl_an...%20Antenna.jpg

Fazendo isso a area de contato da onde com o elemento diminui, fica menos sensível (Chega a ter 0dB nalgumas frequencias fora da frequencia central), mas... é o jeito facil.
Se sua antena tem elementos flexíveis fica fácil fazer o teste. Eu particularmente nunca consegui nada interessante com isso, por isso prefiro direcional (Yagi ou dipolo amplificado)

Outras opções, e que dão mais ganho, são multiplos dipolos (X ou * com 2 ou 3 cruzados), ou opções maiores tipo dipolo com elementos invertidos servindo de refletor em baixo:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...e_gp_vhf_3.jpg
ou 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ck_RE_1790.jpg

Mas isso de qualquer forma costuma ter bom ganho (2dBi, igual o dipolo em S ou O) apenas numa faixa estreita tipo 5MHz, e... FM vai de 88 a 108, são 20MHz, então sempre vai ter radio pegando pior. Não sei se é regra por conta das radios comunitárias, mas a maioria das antenas comerciais nos últimos anos tem mais ganho (2dBi) lá pelo 85-90MHz.
(Porque comunitária tem limite baixo, 25W, enquanto radio comercial raramente opera abaixo de 100W, tem é muita com 1000 ou 5000W)

----------


## abcd

> Que receptor você comprou?


Boa tarde @*1929* , estou testando a FM com o Micro System TEAC .... Depois que chegar minha antena SW e MW, que irei comprar ou usar o moto radio que tenho aqui...

----------


## abcd

> Quanto a omnidirecionalidade, o jeito mais facil de conseguir é fazendo um S ou O om o dipol. Faz um dipolo fechado comum, tipo:
> http://www.electroschematics.com/31/...ipole-antenna/
> ou
> http://www.bamlog.com/fmdipole.htm
> Mas aí você tem direcionalidade razoavel, pra aumentar o angulo você faz o S ou fecha um círculo:
> http://static.dipol.com.pl/images/pict/a0210.jpg
> http://photos.imageevent.com/holl_an...%20Antenna.jpg
> 
> Fazendo isso a area de contato da onde com o elemento diminui, fica menos sensível (Chega a ter 0dB nalgumas frequencias fora da frequencia central), mas... é o jeito facil.
> ...


Boa tarde @*rubem* , a minha antena é está:

http://www.antenascastelo.com.br/PDF/Manual%205000.pdf

Fiz a ideia que você passou sobre o S ... tipo ficou um S ao contrário na vertical... e não o S na horizontal como está imagem...

http://photos.imageevent.com/holl_an...%20Antenna.jpg


Rapaz, melhorou e muito ela em "S", muito melhor do que em "O" .... sinal melhorou em várias rádios, e pegava melhor na maioria do lugares que coloquei.... 

Coloquei no mastro que fiz, e agora pegou... não pegou tão bem quanto o que havia testado em baixo... Deixei ela de bobeira no mastro tombado e pegou umas 10 rádios, sendo que algumas estavam com sinal bom... daí quando coloquei no mastro, já parafusada, reduziu para 8 rádios, sendo que apenas umas 3 a 4 posso dizer que dão para ouvir, pois possuem menos chiado.... já as demais possuem muito chiado... da para entender o que o locutor fala, mas chia demais....



*Você indica algum amplificador de linha ou Booster??? ou algum aparelho feito para reduzir este o chiado??*

Rubem, você falou sobre chave VHF ... o que seria isso... Pois algo que está confundindo, é assim... existem misturadores de Canais VHF... mais ele só funcionam para 1 entrada FM...

http://www.proeletronic.com.br/produ...-vhf-8-canais/

Daí fiquei pensando aqui em casa... A antena que instalei, funciona apenas com rádios distantes, como o próprio fabricante diz:




> Devido a otimização de projeto , esta Antena tem uma
> excelente seletividade , ou seja , boa recepção mesmo
> quando as frequências das rádios de FM são próximas.



Ele deixa um "MESMO", mas como sei, qualquer antena telecópia, pega a rádio FM comunitária da minha cidade... essa antena não...

Daí pensando nisso, pesquisei muito, mas não encontrei nenhuma chave que misture VHF com VHF, apesar que alguns dizem que existe... eu não encontrei...

Daí fiquei pensando, moro no meio de 2 cidades... a cidade A, em UHF pega bem a Globo, já a cidade B, fica do outro lado, e eu sei que pega alguns canais, pois já instalei uma vez uma antena apontada para lá... mas por conta dos morros o sinal era ruim... vejo que existe misturador UHF, igual VHF, então digamos que poderia resolver meus problemas.... 

*Mas no caso FM, como unir 2 antenas??? será que existe uma aparelho fabricado espeifico para isso...???*

ATT AB

----------


## rubem

Bons radios (Degen, Blaupunkt, Sangean) tem uma chave "Local/DX", serve pra atenuar o sinal que vem pela antena, porque radio mais proxima pode ficar por cima de uma estação de sinal mais fraco, pra nõa ter mistura de sinal você diminui a sensibilidade e só pega o sinal mais forte. Iria ajudar se aí tivesse muita radio comunitária, afinal a maioria delas recebe concessão pra 87,9MHz. Se sua antena não pega a comunitária local dá pra pensar em baixo ganho na frequencia dela.


Esses misturadores com frequencias diferentes pra mim se chamam diplexadores, são "ajustados" com uma bobina diferente por entrada, de modo que se inverter (Colocar antena VHF na entrada UHF) tem uma bela atenuação no sinal. Então não dá pra usar eles com qualquer antena (UHF + UHF).

Se vai juntar o sinal de 2 antenas iguais, pode usar um T simples, desses:
http://www.centertel.com.br/center_u...hes/emet-3.jpg
Antena comum é passiva, pode usar T tranquilo. Misturador é necessario quando você tem antenas de frequencias diferentes conectadas.

Meu uso de 2 antenas foi esse que você citou, imaginei que você ia optar por algo do tipo. Via antena espinha-de-peixe (Amplimatic, de TV, veeeelha) pegava a radio da cidade A a 100Km, e via outra antena apontada pra uns 90° pro lado, em outra cidade a 20Km, pegava a radio B. Mas o que eu tinha era chave comutadora dessa pra mudar a antena:

Isso era mais comum a uns 20 anos, usava pra selecionar entre antena local de TV e a parabolica (Canal 3 ou 4). Eles não informam frequencia, mas isso opera com canal 2 ou 30 do mesmo jeito, vai dos 50 a 700MHz provavelmente (Eram usadas em predio com CATV direto na TV, e CATV usa canal alto tipo 100 a 300 mesmo), ou seja, ele serve pra FM também.

O que citei de chave de VHF e suas frequencias é que tinha umas com frequencia mais restrita, hoje não ví mais, só tem essas comutadoras comuns sem frequencia definido. Por sua vez hoje os diplexers são todos pra frequencias diferentes, e UHF é uma banda muito larga, se você quiser 2 antenas UHF pra frequencias tão distantes tipo 200 e 400MHz não tem diplexer pra isso, tem que usar T comum, que em antena de ganho grande (Yagi de 20 elementos) significa desperdício de energia, uma parte do sinal vai de uma antena pra outra, em diplexer isso não ocorre. Não que seja um problema, mas se UHF+VHF merece diplexer específico acho estranho não tem UHF+UHF ou VHF-L + VHF - H (Acima ou abaixo de FM tem VHF, TV's antigas tinham essa divisão, ou era LVHF e HVHF? Enfim, tinha Low e High). Enfim, estou por fora dos misturadores, diplexadores e chaves comutadoras, achei que elas ainda tinham frequencia específica (Tipo os diplexadores tem).

Esse T com conector F e a chave comutadora devem custar R$ 5 a 10, não tenho certeza se uma segunda antena pequena num T não iria atenuar demais o sinal da antena externa, eu por precaução compraria também a chave comutadora.

(Se ligar uma antena grande numa pequena o sinal de grande chega via cabo na pequena e esta retransmite o sinal, ou seja, a energia vai pro ar e não pro radio. Em que medida isso ocorre ao usar um T não sei, usando antenas similares ou com sinal suficiente não tem problema)

----------


## 1929

Sem falar que por norma uma rádio comunitária não é para ir longe. Não me lembro exatamente do texto da norma, mas parece que é coisa de 4km.
E 25Watts de potencia.
Só que com 25Watts a coisa vai muito mais longe.
E como a tendência da agência é dar todas concessões praticamente na mesma frequência isso poderia gerar um conflito muito grande entre elas. Por isso que seria uma cobertura de curta distância para atender só a comunidade.

A prática tem demonstrado que as Radio Comunitárias tem feito uma concorrência bem grande com as comerciais. Com o disfarce de "apoio cultural" elas tem faturado em cima de publicidade. A Agência sabe disso, a ABERT luta mas perde sempre.
O máximo que a Abert consegue é que as comunitárias fiquem na frequência liberada para ela. Aqui por ex uma comunitária passou anos e anos em frequência em torno dos 100 Mhz até que foi "visitada" pela fiscalização e retornou aos 87mhz.

----------


## abcd

Boa noite @*rubem* , hoje comprei uma antena VHF e UHF interna, essas simples que vendem em camelo.... coloquei ela, e acredito que ela pegou melhor do que a antena externa... pois é fácil modificar de lugar... Fui testar com a chave A/B ... a antena externa se mostrou melhor, menos chiado do que a interna, mas piorou muito o sinal .... testei com o T (conector F) e este mostrou muita interferência, sendo mais prejudicia para a antena interna, como você mesmo citou... e novamente a antena externa se saiu melhor.... apesar que o cabo usado era horrível...



Quando chegar os conectores que comprei irei fazer novos testes... e postarei os resultados...


ATT AB

----------


## abcd

Boa noite @*1929*... entrei no site da rádio da minha cidade... e agora que vi... eles alteraram a grequência.... agora é 87.9 ... até uns dias desses era 104.9 ...

ATT AB

----------

